# Zinsser 123 dry time question



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

if its dry to the touch then start painting..............you think i wait 7 days for primer to dry?? lol ................put a fan on it to help dry



dry time and cure times are 2 different things ...............paint takes weeks to fully cure, long after the painters are gone trust me


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok great! Thanks for the reply. I was wondering about if the 7 days was more of a 'window' time to get the whole thing done or a wait time to start painting. I did run into a problem with Gripper before, where I painted the next day and though it was dry to the touch, the paint roller pulled the primer right off the wall. I didn't want to go through that again here (which is why I bough Zinsser). 


One other question: the new room will be painted, obviously. I did hang drywall on the backside of this room, in what is still an unfinished area. That area likely won't be done until next year. I want to prime it to seal the drywall. Will the primer be alright without paint over it (won't know what color until I finish the rest of the area). Should I throw up some cheapo white paint over those walls?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

those numbers on the can are there to protect the company so when you call them and say ''it wont dry'' they say ''did you read the can??'' 


there are a lot of variables in ''dry time'' .......... latex dries quick under NORMAL conditions, takes forever over cold plaster...........oil finish usually dries by the next day 


the worst is oil primer on cold plaster when its raining and cold outside lol............long day


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

hyunelan2 said:


> Will the primer be alright without paint over it (won't know what color until I finish the rest of the area). Should I throw up some cheapo white paint over those walls?


 
ive had 1 coat of 123 one my front door (exterior) for the past 2 years and its holding up great thats why i havent put a finish on it yet lol.......dont say anything though :wink:............the door is junk so i dont care how it looks , eventually ill replace it


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

To answer you're question. Certainly prime it now and when you get ready to paint( if it is more than a month or so) put another coat of primer on.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Certainly prime it now and when you get ready to paint( if it is more than a month or so) put another coat of primer on.


 
another coat of primer after a month ?? lol will the first coat wear off??? :huh:..............does it turn to dust and blow away????:confused1: you book taught painters have to go.


----------

